# Cool Lizard



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Went on a hike today and saw this cool looking lizard. 
Anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Chuckwalla?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great Basin Collared Lizard...........I think?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a GB Collared....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not a lot lizard that's for sure!:mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Are those the poisonous ones from the Book/Movie Holes?!??!?!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> Chuckwalla?


I believe so. They are not venomous katorade, you would be thinking of the Gila monster.

Chuckwallas are pretty neat, collared lizards too.

Western skinks were my favorite lizards as a kid because they were so fast, but one day I caught a collared lizard and three him in with my skink. He ate the skink in no time, then some pinky mice.... Cool lizard!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

gdog said:


> Chuckwalla?


You mean Chuck Testa?? :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I will go with chuckwalla also. Was it a pretty good size lizard? The last cuckwalla that I saw was pretty good size but it was tan, but the colors of them will change a little depending on where they are located at. The Native Americans used to make a pretty good dinner out of them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The body from base of tail to nose was about 3.5-4 inches long.
Here's another view of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote for Great Basin Collared Lizard

http://imexcursions.wordpress.com/2013/01/


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

katorade said:


> Are those the poisonous ones from the Book/Movie Holes?!??!?!


Those were bearded dragons in the movie.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you guys are right. It's probably an old female collared lizard.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I know it as a 'Mountain Boomer'


----------

